# Tagai - 210mm White #2 Passaround



## Ochazuke

This is my first pass around, so I’m not super sure how they normally work. If you’re interested, pm and I’ll set up a list. I’d prefer this to stay CONUS if possible.

Made as a collaboration between Hinoura and Gihei. Sold by Bernal Cutlery.


----------



## Ochazuke

Bumpin' it! I've got a couple sign-ups. I'd like a couple more before I send it out in to the world. Try and knife for the price of postage! What's not to like?


----------



## Ochazuke

I'm going to close sign-ups this Friday 5/14. Sign up before then please!


----------



## Ochazuke

2 more days to get in on this pass-around! Try a knife for the price of shipping!


----------



## Ochazuke

Closing the sign up at 8:00 pm EST. Only 4-ish hours left to sign up!


----------



## Ochazuke

Sign ups are officially closed! I'll be sending the details to the members who signed up! Thanks all


----------

